# Recommend a $50 stone to bridge Bester 1200 and Arashiyama 6000



## tychoseven (Apr 24, 2014)

Currently I have a Bester 1200 and Arashiyama 6000, which I follow with a leather strop loaded with 1 micron boron carbide paste. The jump between stones isn't terrible, but sometimes I wish for a "bridge" stone or just something a little finer than the Bester as a stopping point. I hear great things about the Gesshin 2000, but that's almost double what I'd like to spend. 

Perhaps the Suehiro Rika 5000? I read that people think it cuts like a 3000. 

I was going to get the Naniwa Aotoshi "green brick", but then I found this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7177-Strange-behavior-of-the-Naniwa-Aotoshi
and that made me reconsider.


----------



## schanop (Apr 24, 2014)

I used to have bester 1.2k, naniwa super stone 3k, and arashiyama 6k. Naniwa is quite fine acting in the middle there.


----------



## tychoseven (Apr 24, 2014)

Naniwa SS 3k has some interesting qualities it seems. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7479-2k-4K-and-coarse-stone-recommendation
See posts #6 and #7. Doesn't sound appealing to me.


----------



## jer (Apr 24, 2014)

JKS 3k is worth a look: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9585-JKS-Splash-n-Go-3k-A-Winner.


----------



## tychoseven (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, that JKS 3k might do nicely. Anybody have experience with the Imanishi 4k? Or thoughts on the Rika 5k as a bridge?

Honestly I'm tempted to get the Gesshin 2k despite the price, everybody seems to love them.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 24, 2014)

I just go right from Bester 1200 to the Rika 5k.


----------



## jai (Apr 24, 2014)

Same as theory. Works perfectly ive tried different combos and I just go back to this every time


----------



## tk59 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm also in the two stone camp. Ninety percent of the time, I use a 500-1k to establish my edge and then a 4-6k to finish. I find this gives he best balance of cutting performance and edge retention.


----------



## tychoseven (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds like the Rika 5k is the way to go. 
I like the simplicity of the 2-stone setup I have now, but options, you know?


----------



## cazhpfan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tycho,

What sort of steels do you normally sharpen?

I was thinking about picking up the same combo you have (Bester 1200/Arashiyama) this coming month. 

Do you think the arashiyama is too large of jump from 1.2k --> 6k when sharpening carbon steel blades?


----------



## jai (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank about it like this. 200-500 grit stone = reset a bevel or establishing a new edge. 1000-2000 grit stone = sharpening and refineing the edge the main part of the sharpening. And 3000-8000 for polishing,honing and really trueing the edge. Techniqually it is best to have a 3 stone setup but you can get away with 2 stone as long as you dont let your edges get to blunt. I like to completely refresh my edges on my knives around every 5 times I sharpen. I just feel after awhile they need a good amount of fresh steel.


----------



## cazhpfan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jai,

I forgot to mention that I'm also picking up an Atoma 400. This will serve as both my lapping plate and course grit stone. 



jai said:


> Thank about it like this. 200-500 grit stone = reset a bevel or establishing a new edge. 1000-2000 grit stone = sharpening and refineing the edge the main part of the sharpening. And 3000-8000 for polishing,honing and really trueing the edge. Techniqually it is best to have a 3 stone setup but you can get away with 2 stone as long as you dont let your edges get to blunt. I like to completely refresh my edges on my knives around every 5 times I sharpen. I just feel after awhile they need a good amount of fresh steel.


----------



## tychoseven (Apr 25, 2014)

> Do you think the arashiyama is too large of jump from 1.2k --> 6k when sharpening carbon steel blades?


I use almost exclusively carbon steel. I've got a 52100 chukabocho and an Aogami #2 gyuto. My personal, non-kitchen knives are either 1084 or 5160. If I were to pick up a stainless knife in the future, it would probably be in AEB-L since I've disliked every other stainless I've tried.

I don't think the 1.2k-6k is too big of a jump, because the Arashiyama does cut relatively quickly. However I wonder if I could get better results with a bridge stone, and spend less time on the Arashiyama. It works, but perhaps it could be better? People seem to love the Bester 1200/Suehero Rika 5000 combo, and Dave Martell thinks they pair well together. 

TL,DR: I don't think it's too big a jump, but there could be room for improvement.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll second (or 3rd or 4th....wherever we are) the 1200 to 5000 Bester/Rika jump. I think that's very solid for practical use. I'll play with an 8 and 10k if I'm fooling with a polished edge, but my Naniwa 3000 that doesn't see much action.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah i like using 2 stone jumps for most of my sharpening too. if nothing else, maybe find a second finishing stone or a second medium grit stone where you can start experimenting with different stone progressions.


----------

